# vets in santander



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

anyone know good vet in santander?


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi

try marta martinez, [email protected]

tel, 942314518 or 647489006.

not far from ferry terminal on calle madrid.

tomnjune


----------

